# FSX won't install



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Posting this for a buddy....
Just got a new computer and bought FSX Standard (from MS online store).
Dang thing won't install - get a 1335 error pointing to DFea~CAB17every time. Been trolling the interwebs for a solution and tried a few things like changing the maxmem setting on boot, disabling anti-virus..

System is:
Core 2 Duo 2.93Ghz
4GB RAM
Win7 Pro
NVIDIA GT-250 (240?) 1GB card
500GB HDD..

Funnily enough, the demo went on fine.. 

Ideas anyone?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Well this seems to be a common problem. Common enough for microsoft to write a page for it. Have a look at this page and see if this helps you out at all. 

I will admit that I don't know much about this but I hope this gets you on the right track.

Cheers!


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Midnight Tech said:


> Posting this for a buddy....
> Just got a new computer and bought FSX Standard (from MS online store).
> Dang thing won't install - get a 1335 error pointing to DFea~CAB17every time. Been trolling the interwebs for a solution and tried a few things like changing the maxmem setting on boot, disabling anti-virus..
> 
> ...


For those that find this post, the disc is screwed up... Copy ALL files from the disc to a new folder on your desktop, and if successful, run the *setup.exe* from there...

Although, I have never found an online store that will let you download FSX... :sigh:


----------

